# Clergy with guns



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Is anyone here a member of the clergy? Does anyone know any clergy who carries a concealed handgun? 

My pastor-son is interested in handguns, but is trying to figure out what his congregation would think if he actually went for a CHL. 

I'm just wondering what other's experience has been with the clergy and guns. 

Anyone have any insight into how this issue is handled by other clergy, or is my son the only one?

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd tell that young man to go get it. You can't do the Lord's work in this world with a dirt over coat.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I Know several preachers that have CHL and they don't have any problems with it. He should know who would raise any flak about it and what they don't know won't bother him. Remember it is "concealed carry"


----------



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)

No reason the congregation has to know ...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I just made an IWB holster for one of our pastors. You don't buy an IWB holster unless your planning on carrying. Congregation doesn't need to know and his secret is safe with me.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

To quote Sgt. schultz " I know nothing"


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I know I've seen this discussed other places but could not find out where. Many pastors carry during the service. I've included a couple links that may help you.

http://www.combatcarry.com/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=305740
http://www.combatcarry.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=16121&highlight=preacher

News Articles:
http://www.google.com/search?q=chur...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official

I have a brother who is a pastor in Chicago. I wish he would carry but he's never even shoot a gun. He's not against them but I'm sure my sister-in-law would have a cow if he said he wanted one.

Personally, if I was one I would be carrying. What better place to find your ex but in church where you assume everyone is unarmed.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

My brother is a preacher. He carries and is also a gunsmith. He has no problems with anyone.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks all for the replies.



tnoisaw said:


> I know I've seen this discussed other places but could not find out where. Many pastors carry during the service. I've included a couple links that may help you.
> 
> http://www.combatcarry.com/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=305740
> http://www.combatcarry.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=16121&highlight=preacher
> ...


Tony, interesting that the shootings were in Ft. Worth. My son lives near there.

I'll have to wait until I have more computer time to check out the other links you sent. Looks like I need to sign up before they give me access.

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Thanks all for the replies.
> 
> Tony, interesting that the shootings were in Ft. Worth. My son lives near there.
> 
> ...


Sadly, those stories only touch the surface. You're not even safe in God's house anymore.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

He should carry because god fights on the side of those with the biggest artillery. :smt070


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Sam didn't that little Frenchman that hides his one hand in his coat say something like that?


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

To me, the operative term in the phrase, "concealed carry", is the word, "concealed." I don't think that he should tell his congregation. If he runs into a member at his training class, then their should be no problem anyway. My $0.02.


----------



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

Why shouldn't a man of God be allowed to protect himself and his loved ones just as we do?


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

My pastor in Bryan has a CHL, and talks very competently about firearms. 

There's another reason I like my church. Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition.:smt071


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Spenser said:


> My pastor in Bryan has a CHL, and talks very competently about firearms.
> 
> There's another reason I like my church. Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition.:smt071


Amen brother, Amen.


----------

